# Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?



## Schwedenangler. (21. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte nächstes Jahr nach Schweden zum Angeln fahren und die beiden Ferienhäuser, die zur engeren Wahl stehen, liegen jeweils an einem der beiden Seen. Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn es jemanden gibt, der vielleicht schonmal an einem der beiden Seen war und mir etwas darüber berichten kann.


----------



## lille pojken (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

Hejsan

wuerde die sach etwas einfacher machen wen man genauer wuesste wo das in etwar liegt,Schweden ist nicht gerade klein und meinche namen sind doppelt und dreifach vergeben!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Schwedenangler. (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Also beide Seen leigen in Südschweden, genauer in Smaland. Der See Törn liegt nur etwa 3 km entfernt von der Stadt Växjö. Der Kiasjön ist etwas nördlicher gelegen.


----------



## lille pojken (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*



Schwedenangler. schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht. Also beide Seen leigen in Südschweden, genauer in Smaland. Der See Törn liegt nur etwa 3 km entfernt von der Stadt Växjö. Der Kiasjön ist etwas nördlicher gelegen.


 
Hejsan

Schreibe mal braxmax an,der wohnt in Växjö so weit ich weis der kann dir sicher genaueres sagen!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Fliegenplumpser (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

Moin zusammen,

dann schreibe ich hier mal meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum.

Zum Törn kann ich Dir nichts sagen, aber den Kiasjön kenne ich.

Ich hatte das Glück, schon das eine oder andere Mal in Fagerhult Urlaub zu machen. Das ist der Ort direkt nördlich vom Kiasjön, direkt an der 23. Der Landstrich gehört zu Högsby Kommun welche für den Gast eine so genannte Touristen-Angelkarte anbietet. Mit dieser Berechtigungskarte kann man eine ganze Menge an Gewässern (Flüsse und Seen) beangeln. Man erhält neben der eigentlichen Erlaubniskarte auch eine Mappe mit detaillierten Gewässerkarten (Tiefenlinien, Anfahrtswege, etc.). An dieser Touristenkarte können sich die Ämter in Deutschland mal ein gehöriges Beispiel nehmen. Allerdings ist diese Karte nicht ganz billig (ca. 80 Euronen), man sollte also schon länger als 1 Woche dort verweilen und umherfahren um sie wirklich zu nutzen.
Eine Alternative ist der Kauf einzelner Angelberechtigungen für spezielle Seen oder Bewirtschaftungseinheiten.
Ich persönlich kaufe dort immer für den Välen bzw. für die Seen Älmten/Broasjön. Der Älmten ist übrigens DER Hecht-Tipp. Liegt nordöstlich von Fagerhult.
Aber kommen wir zurück zum Kiasjön. Der See ist einer der ganz wenigen in der Gegend, in dem aufgrund der Tiefe (bis ca. 14m) auch ein Zanderbestand verfügbar ist. Das ist echt selten. Die meisten anderen Seen in der Umgebung bringen es oft nur auf max. 5m. Ich habe im Kiasjön allerdings nur 1x bisher geangelt und nichts wirkliches gefangen. Aber das heißt ja nichts.
Grundsätzlich benötigst Du eigentlich immer zwingend ein Boot. Das Angeln vom Ufer aus ist in der Regel schier unmöglich. Ich gehe aber davon aus, das zum Haus auch ein Boot gehört.
Solltest Du kein Boot haben, so gibt es in Fagerhult den Lanthandel der Gebrüder Ekevågs. Die haben an fast allen Seen um Fagerhult ein Leihboot, welches man für (wirklich) kleines Geld leihen kann. Bei Ekevågs gibt es neben der "großen" Touristenkarte auch die günstigen Einzelkarten für einige Seen. Ob sie aber auch Karten für den Kiasjön haben weiß ich nicht, hab nie gefragt, aber die können Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.

Ich hoffe, die Info war etwas erhellend.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schwedenangler. (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht Klaus,

Ein Bot steht zum Glück zur Verfügung, gegen einen Aufpreis ließe sich auch noch ein Motor dazumieten.
 Es ist also richtig, dass Du nicht in einem der Ferienhäuser direkt am Kiasjön gewohnt hast, sondern nur mal einen Tag darin gefischt hast?
Hast du auch noch andere Angler an dem Tag getroffen, oder warst du der einzige?
Jedenfalls hört sich das mit den 14 Metern Tiefe sehr interessant an, war nämlich bereits mehrfach in Smaland zum Angelen und die Seen waren meist sehr flach, von Zandern keine Spur, dafür konnte ich meist einige Hechte landen (und wieder zurücksetzen).

Gruß Schwedenangler.


----------



## Fliegenplumpser (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

Hei,

es stimmt, in einem Ferienhaus direkt am Kiasjön habe ich bisher nicht residiert. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das Verwandte von mir ein Haus in Fagerhult haben, welches ich gerne nutze.
Bei meinem Angeltrip zum Kiasjön hatte ich damals leider ein sehr marodes Boot geliehen, bei dem einer der Dollen extrem ausgeschlagen war. Das war eine ziemliche Quälerei mit dem Rudern. Ich hatte damals kurz den nordwestlichen Teil ausgekundschaftet und war bestimmt nur ca. 2,5 Stunden unterwegs.
Am Kiasjön liegen einige Ferienhäuser direkt am See. Auch die Halbinsel in der Mitte des Sees ist mit Häusern bebaut (ich glaube 2 oder 3). Trotzdem würde ich den See nicht als "überbevölkert" bezeichnen. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es schon sehr ungewöhnlich, wenn man mehr als ein anderes Boot (mit Anglern) auf einem See sieht. Zumindest dort in der Gegend. Kommt sicher auch auf die Jahreszeit an.
Ich muss ich übrigens korrigieren, ich hatte vorhin mal die Unterlagen durchgeschaut und muss die maximale Tiefe auf 18m korrigieren. 

Ich schicke Dir mal via PN Links zu Info und Karte des Kiasjöns, die zur Fiskekort mitgeliefert werden.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bleikopf (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

Hallo Klaus, bin vom 01.06.2011 bis 11.06.2011 ebenfalls am Kiasjön. Wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du vielleicht die gleichen Infos über den See auch mir zur Verfügung stellen würdest. TL

Marcpo


----------



## riexxen (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

Hallo Klaus,
ich bin vom 19.08.2011-28.08.2011 auch am kiasjön. über infos würde ich mich sehr freuen! danke vorab!

grüße riexxen


----------



## whoracle (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

hallo,
ich fahre im september an den kiasjön, vielleich tkönnten die die dieses jahr schon waren ein paar erfahrungen schreiben und eventuell ein paar tips geben. gerne auch würde ich fotos sehen
gruß


----------



## bierstuch (24. August 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

dem kann ich mir nur anschliessen, auch ich werde den kiasjön unsicher machen im spetember... wäre schön, wenn man ein paar infos teilen könnte... sicherlich werde ich gern meine erfahrungen weitergeben, wie ich es bisher hier im forum getan habe...
grüße


----------



## daniel_ (25. August 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*



Bleikopf schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus, bin vom 01.06.2011 bis 11.06.2011 ebenfalls am Kiasjön. Wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du vielleicht die gleichen Infos über den See auch mir zur Verfügung stellen würdest. TL
> 
> Marcpo



Wie war denn dein Urlaub am Kiasjön? Über einen kleinen Bericht wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Luke35_de (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich war da, 2 Wochen rumgerudert, die erste Woche 
NICHTS,  aber dann habe ich die Strategie gewechselt 
und siehe da, Hecht und Zander....... 80cm der Beste.

Der See ist Klasse, das Wasser ist auf Grund moorigen Bodenbeschaffenheit sehr trüb aber sauber, ich habe die Tiefenkarten in Topqualität als PDF. Wir hatten das Haus Seeblick auf der Halbinsel Kianäs bei Rüdiger Klapschus, mitten im Wald und mitten in der Wildnis. Der See hat einen Zufluß sowie auch einen Abfluß, am Zufluß sind riesige Seerosenfelder, Schleien....... so etwas habe ich noch nicht gesehen, die sprangen mir fast ins Boot. Dort wo der Zufluß ist findet ihr eine Wassertiefe von 7m, mit einer abfallenden Kante von 4m auf 7m, dort habe ich Sie alle gefangen, auf Köderfisch mit Pose, Blinker oder Wobbler......, hab aber eine Woche gebraucht um die Stelle zu finden, hatte meinen Lowrance Mark-5x mit, ohne mein Echolot wäre es schwierig geworden........... , 

Also dann  Petri Heil

:vik:


----------



## Hannoi1896 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Seen Kiasjön oder Törn in Schweden?*

Fahre im Oktober an den Kiasjön. Weitere Berichte von Anglern, die dort waren, wären super #6


----------

